# Air Suspension Removed--Check Engine Light Always On



## rmontero718 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello all. I am new to the forum and new to Audi. I recently picked up a 2004 Allroad and never noticed that the check engine light was always off??? Turns out that after I removed the plastic cover on the dash, there was black tape over the check engine light that I guess stayed on due to the removal of the air suspension (replaced with shocks). Is there any way to program th ecomputer to tell it NOT to read the suspension so I can get this light off..and pass MD state inspection???? Thanks for all of your help, any insight is appreciated. PS: I did bring to Audi and they said they may not be able to do it based on possible insurance puproses..gotta love it!!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

recode with vagcom to Audi A6 suspension. This will disable the self adjusting headlights as well.


----------

